# Looking for opinions on a boat - Lund Bass



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Anyone running a Lund pro v bass boat? Looking at the 1875. I fish East and west harbor and near shore bass and walleye. Wondering how the ride is and what anyone’s experiences have been. 
Thanks.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Hope somebody that owns one chimes in. I have been looking at this boat for quite a while myself. Just got the opportunity last weekend to crawl around in the 18 and 20 footer. I really liked the layout and the xs model made it family friendly enough for my wife to take a liking to it as well. The extra foot of the front deck and the other extra foot in the cockpit of the 20 footer was very appealing for my wants. I was actually going to put something on here late spring seeing if anybody on here had one and would be willing to give a ride. Sharp boats to say the least.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Haven’t really had a chance to crawl around in one myself. I like the 1875 xs. Looks like it would give me everything I wanted, for in my garage, and be easy to move around by myself. Currently own a Lund, really like my 1700 explorer, and have always been a fan. Ranger is another option.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

If you do a search there is many threads on this. A Lund Pro V vs a Ranger. Lund Pro V vs a StarCraft. Aluminum vs. glass.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/search/4046753/?q=Lund+Pro+ride&o=date

Of course Lundy will chime in. The first Pro V I ever saw was his on Lake Erie in the old GFO days.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

There are no threads on this on OGF. I did a search on OGF as well as google. I've read all there is on BBC and Bass Resource. What I am looking for is if anyone has experience locally with this boat specifically (Lund Pro V Bass 1875). 

I met a couple guys last year running this boat in the harbors during Great Lakes Largemouth Series, and a couple others just fun fishing. I am not interested in the glass vs. aluminum conversation, or Pro V - Ranger conversation, just the newer Lund platform and opinions/experiences on it.

Thanks.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

OK. Nevermind. Good luck with your search.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

for what its worth I have a 1993 lund pro V side console its been everywhere, back an forth to arizona and on erie the boat has never given me a problem. all orginal.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Lund is NOT what it used to be prior yr 2000 they were Lund now they are Brunswick junk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

GradeA, Why would you say that about Lund not being? How do you base your comment? 

Back to the original.. I do run a Lund and think they are some of the best Junk.. made..lol. I Don't run a Bass but know of 3 that are friends and run them. They all run big water as well as Inland Lakes and are safe as heck on all water with a very stable, comfortable ride. The storage in the Bass is unbelievable as are the prices for that boat. Same hull as the ProV and the tracking at speed is a one hand operation. It's very economical and fast as hell with the big motors. You won't go wrong.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

they had transom rot issues from 2000 and on where caps on transom were not sealed properly and rotted the wood in transoms, also loose rivets on many lunds from when Brunswick took over, I've personally wouldnt buy another one my self my 2 cents


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

20 year old boats will have problems but every one with a warranty usually gets repaired. I bet you dont have a 20 year old car with no rust but why should they repair that, just a bad vehicle. They are like you treat them as is anything. They are great boats.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

bobby said:


> Anyone running a Lund pro v bass boat? Looking at the 1875. I fish East and west harbor and near shore bass and walleye. Wondering how the ride is and what anyone’s experiences have been.
> Thanks.


There is a rather in-depth review on Bass Resource by a guy with the screen name FryDog62 or something like that. Just seen it a couple of minutes ago and read it, he may answer all your questions with that. If not I am sure he will answer all your questions!


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

GradeA said:


> they had transom rot issues from 2000 and on where caps on transom were not sealed properly and rotted the wood in transoms, also loose rivets on many lunds from when Brunswick took over, I've personally wouldnt buy another one my self my 2 cents


Absolutely correct, they had transom problems from late 90’s through early 2000’s, but Brunswick didn’t purchase Lund until 2004.
They actually improved on the old transom, and now they are completely composite. And no, I don’t own a Lund currently.
Pre 2004 was Genmar owned, they are the ones that ran Lund into the ground, along with every other boat company they owned.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

GradeA said:


> they had transom rot issues from 2000 and on where caps on transom were not sealed properly and rotted the wood in transoms, also loose rivets on many lunds from when Brunswick took over, I've personally wouldnt buy another one my self my 2 cents


Somebody beat me to it but the transom rot issues were on the early boats from a state law prohibiting them from using treated wood in the transoms. And they don't don't use wood at all anymore. All composite.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Same hulls on the pro v bass as the pro vs if I m not mistaken, just a little shorter sides. Guessing the rides would be comparable but i d really like to get a ride in a pro v bass.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

So I got to the boat show and talked with a couple guys that run the prob bass XS on Erie and inland, as well. I’m sold I. The layout and storage. Storage is crazy. I plan to take a guided trip with Michael simonton who runs the pro v 2075 bass Xs this summer. That should finalize things for me, if my mind is t already made up. Lots of questions were answered for me, though. Like 150 hp vs 200 hp. Talons vs no talons. Rigging. Etc. thanks for everyone’s comments.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

bobby said:


> Anyone running a Lund pro v bass boat? Looking at the 1875. I fish East and west harbor and near shore bass and walleye. Wondering how the ride is and what anyone’s experiences have been.
> Thanks.


I met a guy who has a 20 bass. Guys I know we'll, who are ranger owners, have ridden and fished in it all over Erie. Each said they were very impressed and all said it was difficult to tell it was alum the ride was that good. As for rotting transoms, some in the past had issues. I had a 99 20 Alaskan that had 1300 plus hours o(most all on great lakes) when sold a few years ago. No transom issues. Rivets? I tightened a few. But currently I run a ranger and spending most all of my time on the great lakes I find screws and other things that loosen over time. I'd do the alaskan thing all over again. Would not hesitate to buy another Lund. In fact I'm about to pull the trigger on one to duck hunt.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

My 17 foot Lund Pro Sport is 15 years old now it has not one issue and It fishes about 100 days a year from pymatuning to Lake erie.The transom is as solid as day one and ive never used a transom saver either.As far as im concerned its the only alum boat worth buying!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Look up Ajlynn on YouTube and bass resource. His videos about his boat are very informative


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

DHower08 said:


> Look up Ajlynn on YouTube and bass resource. His videos about his boat are very informative


I saw that since I posted this. Very helpful! thanks for the head's up.


----------

